# Removing heat transfer logos...



## wasapamati

Does anyone know of a way to remove a heat transfer logo from something like a soccer jersey? I would love to remove the huge sponsor logo from the front of the jersey. Anyone know of a way to do it?


----------



## stanley

I think even if it can be removed, there will still be a smudge or stain.


----------



## magictouch

hey...

if the transfer is a metalic or glittery then it simply needs to be heated again at 165'c for about 15 secs with teflon paper on top. but if it is only normal vynal i have only foung one thing that might be able to remove it and its risky and may dammage the top!!

anyway.. the only thing i have found is the liquid that is found inside a glow stick! Seems strange i no but i make alot of t-shirts for friend and one night at a rave we got covered in the stuff next day my transfers started falling off hope this was a help.

michael @ magic touch jersey


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

lmao At a rave doesnt the paint peel off the walls as well as most clothes? Glow stick juice? You will probably need some sort of applicator such as a wet pacifier or the butt end of a burned out roman candle.


----------



## jellem

we use a heat gun to remove vinyl - other than that if its heat transfer paper - maybe steam would do it


----------



## Rita234

did anybody actually try the suggested methods of removing the heat transfer prints? did it work? coz i have some mistakes in the prints of one of my jackets and i would like to remove them too.


----------



## kbdesigns

anyone have an answer on how to remove heated transfers?? i screwed up on a bag and would like to get it taken off but don't want to screw the bag up either.


----------



## Girlzndollz

If you are looking to remove heat transfer paper, like inkjet dark paper, like Ironall Dark or Jetwear Dark, you can place a plain white piece of paper over the image area, re-heat the paper and image, and peel the white paper, it may take some time, but it is said to remove opaque heat transfer paper. It may leave a smudge, but if you are applying another image in it's place, it will be covered up.

If you are trying to remove shirt vinyl, I'd recommend Tsaver based on what I've read on the forums:
Order T-Saver


----------



## Lnfortun

Here you go: Vinyl Removers and Adhesive Removers for removing vinyl graphic film materials

I used Stahls brand. Worked for me.


----------



## DTFuqua

good to see ya Kelly


----------



## Girlzndollz

Thanks, Terry! =)


Luis! Thank you for that link. I looked at those products. There are a few there. Is one of them for shirt vinyl? Thanks. (I couldn't decifer which might be for shirt vinyl.)

It looked like those might be awesome products for removing vinyl other than shirt vinyl, which is always a good link to have. Just today, I was reading posts by wildpat, and he said he used brake fluid on a polycarbonate sign, first to remove paint, then a second app to remove the vinyl. I think he said the stuff was on there like 20 yrs or so. He said everything else he looked at said it would harm the plastic, but the brake fluid worked like a charm. How odd, I thought. That was one I tossed under the cap for a keeper.

Well, those products in your link made me think of the brake fluid posts... but was still wondering if one of those products is for shirt vinyl. Then I will wonder how the Tsaver stacks up against it.  

Man, it is good to be back.


----------



## Lnfortun

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, Terry! =)
> 
> 
> Luis! Thank you for that link. I looked at those products. There are a few there. Is one of them for shirt vinyl? Thanks. (I couldn't decifer which might be for shirt vinyl.)
> 
> It looked like those might be awesome products for removing vinyl other than shirt vinyl, which is always a good link to have. Just today, I was reading posts by wildpat, and he said he used brake fluid on a polycarbonate sign, first to remove paint, then a second app to remove the vinyl. I think he said the stuff was on there like 20 yrs or so. He said everything else he looked at said it would harm the plastic, but the brake fluid worked like a charm. How odd, I thought. That was one I tossed under the cap for a keeper.
> 
> Well, those products in your link made me think of the brake fluid posts... but was still wondering if one of those products is for shirt vinyl. Then I will wonder how the Tsaver stacks up against it.
> 
> Man, it is good to be back.


The Stahls product is definitely for vinyl and then some. The company has been selling that since '90's. It is easy to use, works very well without hurting the fabric.


----------



## dk0r

I purchased some Methyl Ethyl Ketone (M.E.K) from Home Depot, applied it to a rag and the graphics rubbed right off. To ensure the safety of the garment however, it is likely best to first test the chemical on an inconspicuous spot.
Regards


----------



## hamlettsigns

Has anyone had any luck with any of these products removing jpss?


----------



## Girlzndollz

Not sure on the light papers, if plain paper will work. You might try it - if the shirt is ruined or unwanted anyway. I can't really remember anyone having any luck other than adding more design or more fabric over the top to cover. Sorry, I wish I could remember something better than that for you. Otherwise, I personally haven't tried to removed JPSS. I either make it right, or use it for testing if it's screwed up. Best wishes...


----------



## archermulligan7

Cut the part that you want to remove. Just kidding. Some use solvent to erase the unwanted logo part. But it's too smelly.


----------



## proworlded

This post is over two years old. In my many (too many) years in the transfer business I have never heard of anything to remove a plastisol transfer or screen print.


----------



## JAIMEWILHITE6

The blank paper trick works:

Get the Press really hot (400 degrees approx). Then put piece of blank white paper over image, and protect it with coversheet. Heat press for about 30 seconds and peel off paper and the image should come off...

See results from opaque solutions -image... before/middle/after


----------



## PIAcademy

One of us had a nice shirt with an innuendo/hidden message. There's some great advise on this thread to get it removed.

Thank you.


----------



## Lil L

wasapamati said:


> Does anyone know of a way to remove a heat transfer logo from something like a soccer jersey? I would love to remove the huge sponsor logo from the front of the jersey. Anyone know of a way to do it?


I just did 14 shirts with an iron on transfer on front and back. I noticed that although I fixed an error I didn't delete the bad file and printed it and ironed it on. the paper and reheating did take a small amount off but for a large transfer wasn't real helpful. I have alcohol in a spray bottle it is the 90 percent. I took a plastic tool like you use on paper to smooth it and scraped the design them sprayed alcohol on it and wella it is coming off much more easily than the heat press and saving me the electric cost. I just used the plastic scraper and it rolls off. I did put thick card board in the shirt to protect the front transfer. I think I need to wash it though to get the alcohol out before I reapply the transfer


----------

